# 622 Problems!! Please advise



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I just had my 622 installed today, 
Before you tell me to reset or unplug and let sit or check switch, I have done all this:

and now I have noticed that I STILL have the following problems:

1a.) I cannot record anything! When I press record, the red light comes on, but nothing shows up in the "My Recordings" I cannot "stop" the recording either. When I try to change channels, it asks if I want to stop recording, I select yes, the channel changes but the red light stays on. Nothing happens when I press stop. It will continue to ask me if I want to stop recording everytime I change the channel, until the program is over

1b.) When I select a show in the future to record, it shows up in the scheduled list, but after the program is over, it doesn't record. Nothing shows up in the "My Recordings. On the EPG it has the little red circle with a number 1 or 2 in it.

2.) I have a REALLY annoying ticking noise coming from the RCA audio output from TV1. I doesn't do it on TV2 Output.


3.) I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but in the diagnostics menu, there is a "hard Drive" diagnostic selection which is ghosted out.


I have called tech support, and they asked me to hard boot, and unplug.

He scheduled the higher tech support to call me within 24 hours. 
He did tell me that the ticking sound was a known "temporary software issue"
but why is it effecting only TV1 RCA


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Cokeswigga said:


> I just had my 622 installed today,
> Before you tell me to reset or unplug and let sit or check switch, I have done all this:
> 
> and now I have noticed that I STILL have the following problems:
> ...


Well, it seems that you have tried everything. Get them to send you a different unit.
The reason that it's only affecting TV1 is that the software issue simply affects TV1. It would be a different issue if it affected TV2 or both.:scratchin

BTW, 'Hardrive' is greyed out for me too.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Cokeswigga said:


> I just had my 622 installed today,
> Before you tell me to reset or unplug and let sit or check switch, I have done all this:
> 
> and now I have noticed that I STILL have the following problems:
> ...


What channel are you trying to record?


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

Allen Noland said:


> What channel are you trying to record?


Doesn't matter it happens on alll channels any program, live or in the future


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

update

After talking with advanced tech support, Dish is sending me another 622


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

Update.. 
new receiver works fine


----------



## Canondave (Feb 1, 2006)

Cokeswigga said:


> Update..
> new receiver works fine


Glad to hear your good now. I've only had my 622 for two days and have been testing it for every problem people have been reporting.

So far so good


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I did have one problem tonight, while recording OTA using a timer, I tried to tune to the channel I was recording, and all I got was a black screen... good thing I get KTTV over the sat in HD. I was able to tune to the Satellite channel for kttv and watch what I was recording on the OTA kttv.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Check the recording and see if it is black later on.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

James Long said:


> Check the recording and see if it is black later on.


Nope recording was just fine


----------

